# Sportsmanship



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Oooooooops!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Like most OGF members, I take pride in practicing good sportsmanship out on the water. I thought that this would be the perfect venue for asking all of you, your thoughts on the matter. Ive spent many years floating navigable waters, in a canoe or kayak, looking for prime holes in rivers and streams throughout the Midwest and Canada. Ive fished from the vessel as well as stopped to wade promising holes along the way. I also, head out to my favorite river and wade for hours. My question for you is this: Youre out floating a favorite stretch of water. You approach a section you want to work for that prize Steelhead, Brown or Smallie. You come around a bend and you see a couple of fishermen wading up ahead, lines in the water. Youre approaching fast. What do you do? And, What should they do? Id appreciate your opinion. Thanks--Tim


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

what do I do?

find the closest log, sit down, let 'em go over, share pleasantries, eat my lunch and then go after it. no need to get in a huss or fuss about it, unless they are jerks about it. as you might have gathered, I dont really care. I will catch they fish that are in that hole anyways  I have come to expect the worst out of people. God I need to get out of retail. hahaha!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I've got to admit that I have yet to run into a rude kayaker or canoeist. Usually they past behind or well off to the side. If they have to pass in front I just hold off on casting until they pass. There have been a few time that I have shared a hole with them, they cast from one side of it and I from the other.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Agreed for the most part, I just stand aside and let them pass. The only ones that make me cringe are the aluminum ones with people who just love to drum with the paddles  They may as well scream "FISH, HIDE, THE SCARY ANGLER DUDE IS AROUND!" lol. 

The only people who get me are the fellow wade-anglers who stomp their way up stream noisily, or fish right in the channel of the stream, standing in fishy water. OR have happy feet in a good sized pool and just can't sit somewhere and cast, but would rather walk back and forth all damn evening and spook all the big fish that are trying to stage up and feed


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

They all come and go so I never worry about it much. There are plenty of places to fish. I fish out of yaks a lot so I always put my rod down and go past them.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I keep fishing up until about 75-100 yards before I reach them.
Then I'll paddle around the best I can without interfering. 
Go back to fishing 75 yards below them.

Most wading guys work upstream. If they are moving upstream then sometimes I'll wait for them to clear out and fish the hole they just fished.
Otherwise, I'll just keep on wagon training.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are worried about this in Ohio, you should head over to WV to a stocked trout stream in the spring. I have seen some amazing behavior when it comes to those streams, it is nowhere near as bad in Ohio, in my experience. 

Canoes and kayaks, I don't do anything but wait and let them pass. In my experience, they usually don't make a difference unless they are incredibly loud. I've had canoes go past in big groups on the Hocking, and as soon as they are gone, go right back to catching fish. However, if a wading angler is going to intentionally walk through where I am fishing, that person is going to get a big piece of my mind. There is no suitable exlanation for doing that, in my humble opinion. And yes, I have seen that a LOT in WV on those stocked streams, a prime reason why I don't go to those streams any more.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I would certainly yield the area to them, they obviously were there first. Whenever I encounter waders I always give them a whistle and ask how they would prefer I pass through. Quite often a few steps in will provide enough room for me to float behind and it is that easy but it is amazing how often the waders get pissed merely by the presence of a canoe. Never can figure out these types of attitudes, especially since I always stop casting and yield the waters to them.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> If you are worried about this in Ohio, you should head over to WV to a stocked trout stream in the spring. I have seen some amazing behavior when it comes to those streams, it is nowhere near as bad in Ohio, in my experience.
> 
> Canoes and kayaks, I don't do anything but wait and let them pass. In my experience, they usually don't make a difference unless they are incredibly loud. I've had canoes go past in big groups on the Hocking, and as soon as they are gone, go right back to catching fish. However, if a wading angler is going to intentionally walk through where I am fishing, that person is going to get a big piece of my mind. There is no suitable exlanation for doing that, in my humble opinion. And yes, I have seen that a LOT in WV on those stocked streams, a prime reason why I don't go to those streams any more.


The sure bet cure is to pack heat openly. Never had a problem as I had to see that stupid assed truck chasing constantly.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> I would certainly yield the area to them, they obviously were there first. Whenever I encounter waders I always give them a whistle and ask how they would prefer I pass through. Quite often a few steps in will provide enough room for me to float behind and it is that easy but it is amazing how often the waders get pissed merely by the presence of a canoe. Never can figure out these types of attitudes, especially since I always stop casting and yield the waters to them.


Unless a bikini hatch is floating by.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Agreed on the points posted by others.
If you are in a yak, yielding is a great option. With a boat you are at an advantage since you can fish more water than waders. Plenty of river for all. I quietly pass by as far away from casting distance or behind them. Everytime pleasentries are exchanged and I have never gotten attitude.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooops, my reading comprehension sucks. I read the question wrong, I thought I was in the canoe/kayak.
When wading, you're kind of at the mercy of the canoeist/kayaker. But like others, I don't think I've ever met a canoeist or kayaker that wasn't cool, pleasant, and mindful. 99% of the time they'll slow down and talk, but only because I engage them first.
But in general, I could care less about the impact they may or may not have on my fishing. I've caught plenty of fish right off the back of noisy canoes going by.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Actually Bubba, It's my mistake. I wrote 2 threads. One for fly fisherman and one for yakers/canoeists. I wanted to compare perspectives. I need to post one in "fish on the fly". My Bad!--Wow


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I think kayak fishing and fly fishing have a lot in common. Both tend to attract the fishing nerds. Men who are addicted to learning about fishing, techniques, low environmental impact, fish behavior, stream flow and health, etc. Just to begin fishing the way they'd like, they've dedicated a good amount of effort and money, and with that comes much learning. It speaks volumes for ones character in my opinion. Stereotyping fisherman? Guilty as charged. All I know is I rarely see flys, fly line, fly reels, or kayak paddles, expensive lures, etc, streaming the banks. It's always bobbers, bait containers, and busch light cans. I have yet to find a single Two Hearted Ale bottle hugging the shore...

That said, when I've come across fly fisherman wading, they've always been kind and eager to nerd out about the bite that day. It also helps that I hold back and wait for them to communicate where they'd like me to pass through.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Rybo, This is hilarious - probably cause it's true-about flyfishers at least. Every time I go out I can find enough tackle along the banks to stock up-but no fly rigs, line, etc. RiverDoc


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Rybo said:


> I think kayak fishing and fly fishing have a lot in common. Both tend to attract the fishing nerds. Men who are addicted to learning about fishing, techniques, low environmental impact, fish behavior, stream flow and health, etc. Just to begin fishing the way they'd like, they've dedicated a good amount of effort and money, and with that comes much learning. It speaks volumes for ones character in my opinion. Stereotyping fisherman? Guilty as charged. All I know is I rarely see flys, fly line, fly reels, or kayak paddles, expensive lures, etc, streaming the banks. It's always bobbers, bait containers, and busch light cans. I have yet to find a single Two Hearted Ale bottle hugging the shore...
> 
> That said, when I've come across fly fisherman wading, they've always been kind and eager to nerd out about the bite that day. It also helps that I hold back and wait for them to communicate where they'd like me to pass through.


I am guilty of being a double nerd as I fly fish from the yak...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rybo nailed it. There's a direct correlation between how much time, money, and effort one spends on fishing, and how they treat/respect the resource and other fishermen.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rybo said:


> I think kayak fishing and fly fishing have a lot in common. Both tend to attract the fishing nerds. Men who are addicted to learning about fishing, techniques, low environmental impact, fish behavior, stream flow and health, etc. Just to begin fishing the way they'd like, they've dedicated a good amount of effort and money, and with that comes much learning. It speaks volumes for ones character in my opinion. Stereotyping fisherman? Guilty as charged. All I know is I rarely see flys, fly line, fly reels, or kayak paddles, expensive lures, etc, streaming the banks. It's always bobbers, bait containers, and busch light cans. I have yet to find a single Two Hearted Ale bottle hugging the shore...
> 
> That said, when I've come across fly fisherman wading, they've always been kind and eager to nerd out about the bite that day. It also helps that I hold back and wait for them to communicate where they'd like me to pass through.


I guess I'm double-nerded, as well. 

But you forgot the pop cans littering the shore, sometimes it is Busch Light, but a lot of times it's Pepsi and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Well if either of you nerdX2s pop a fish Ohio smallie in an Ohio stream, in the yak, on the fly, you've got a 6 pack of your choosing from Grandview carryout (over 300 beers in store at any given time, there's something for everyone.)


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Rybo said:


> Well if either of you nerdX2s pop a fish Ohio smallie in an Ohio stream, in the yak, on the fly, you've got a 6 pack of your choosing from Grandview carryout (over 300 beers in store at any given time, there's something for everyone.)


That sounds like a dare Cream..... I like beer!

I am in! 

Grandview Carryout sounds familiar, where she be?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

3rd and Grandview.
Photographic evidence required of course.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rybo said:


> Well if either of you nerdX2s pop a fish Ohio smallie in an Ohio stream, in the yak, on the fly, you've got a 6 pack of your choosing from Grandview carryout (over 300 beers in store at any given time, there's something for everyone.)


Not real likely for me, I live in the mostly smallmouth deprived SE corner of the state. The Hocking has not been cooperating lately with water conditions, and now that I had thoughts of doing that this weekend, I hear rain in the forecast Friday...

I have got Fish Ohio carp, crappie, and saugeye from it, all on the fly, does that get me anything?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Not real likely for me, I live in the mostly smallmouth deprived SE corner of the state. The Hocking has not been cooperating lately with water conditions, and now that I had thoughts of doing that this weekend, I hear rain in the forecast Friday...
> 
> I have got Fish Ohio carp, crappie, and saugeye from it, all on the fly, does that get me anything?


Don't under estimate the Hocking.... 

Years ago I slammed an 18'' and 17'' back to back on a stretch in Nelsonville.
They are probably over 20'' by now. I'll send ya coordinates of the exact spot. 

And I beleive your fish ohio's for the year will get you a...ummm...pin


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

WhoolyBugger said:


> Don't under estimate the Hocking....
> 
> Years ago I slammed an 18'' and 17'' back to back on a stretch in Nelsonville.
> They are probably over 20'' by now. I'll send ya coordinates of the exact spot.
> ...


I've got 5 different species of Fish Ohio on the fly this year, but only 3 of the 5 from the yak.

Oh I know all about the Hocking, been fishing it for smallies for years. My PB would have been close to Fish Ohio, it was just a few ounces shy of 4lbs on my digital scales, but caught on baitcasting gear.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Rybo said:


> Well if either of you nerdX2s pop a fish Ohio smallie in an Ohio stream, in the yak, on the fly, you've got a 6 pack of your choosing from Grandview carryout (over 300 beers in store at any given time, there's something for everyone.)


Now that's good Sportmanship!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow said:


> View attachment 36305
> 
> Now that's good Sportmanship!


done it 7 times! Largest LMB 24.5"
Or better yet a 18" pig on a 3wt with a bluegill popper.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I can vouch for Rybo's beer selection. The guy knows a good beer when he sees it.

I'm gonna pop my 20"er in January and cash in for a six pack of HopSlam.


----------

